# instrument tuning ap?



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I would like to tune my clarinet using an ap on the Fire.  I tried plugging in a microphone and it fit.

Do you know of any good tuning aps?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to a bunch of them in the Amazon appstore:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=tuner&x=0&y=0

(the one called "mast tuner" is for sailboats! )

I have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Tuner-DaTuner-Pro-Chromatic/dp/B005PPMPEO/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1321756849&sr=1-6

It works decently. . .I got it when it was free some time ago. . . .but it's not showing as working with the Fire. . . .I wasn't aware there was a microphone port.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried buying the Da Tuner ap and it showed incompatibility with the Fire.  That is a good safeguard against buying an ap that doesn't work on the Fire.
And just because my microphone fits the slot doesn't mean that it can be used. Do the onboard speakers allow for sound input.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding. . .and I admit to not having done a great deal of research. . . is that the port on the fire is for sound output. So you can plug in external speakers or headphone/earbuds, or maybe plug it into your car radio.

It would surprise me if it worked as well as a sound _input_ port.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I may try one for the guitar.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Again. . . .I think it should be noted. . . . .the Fire has no microphone port (or, if it does, it's not advertised at all).  So any of the apps that work by 'hearing' the sound and displaying how far it is off pitch. . . well, they won't. 

That said, some of them have chord charts and such for stringed instruments. . . .

AND, ones that play a pitch for you to tune by ear might work. . . . .


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

As mentioned above, the Kindle Fire doesn't have a microphone, so tuning apps that require sound input won't work. I have an inexpensive suggestion as an alternative, though - small, and will easily clip on to your music stand. I got one for my ukulele and it works great:



Snark SN-2 All Instrument Clip-On Chromatic Tuner


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kcrady said:


> As mentioned above, the Kindle Fire doesn't have a microphone, so tuning apps that require sound input won't work. I have an inexpensive suggestion as an alternative, though - small, and will easily clip on to your music stand. I got one for my ukulele and it works great:
> 
> 
> 
> Snark SN-2 All Instrument Clip-On Chromatic Tuner


Oh yeah. . . a lot of guitarists I know use something like that. . .the advantage is you can tune up even when there's a lot of ambient noise 'cause it works on the vibrations of the instrument.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

This one also has a microphone, so it could be used for tuning instruments that you can't clip it on - like the aforementioned clarinet.  In that case, you'd clip it to your music stand and set it to use the microphone...


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

kcrady said:


> As mentioned above, the Kindle Fire doesn't have a microphone, so tuning apps that require sound input won't work. I have an inexpensive suggestion as an alternative, though - small, and will easily clip on to your music stand. I got one for my ukulele and it works great:
> 
> 
> 
> Snark SN-2 All Instrument Clip-On Chromatic Tuner


Ditto although I just have the uke one. The review I read said no mic input jack. As Ann said you could use a pitch app. Personally, I like a gauge like the Snark has.


----------

